# Movie night suggestions



## DRK (Jun 13, 2014)

Here are two movies I watched this week while recovering from my vacation and a cold.

This one was very good and you ladies should like it:
*Room for One More (1952)* http://oldmovietime.com/room_for_one_more.html

I had never seen this prisoner of war movie before. I enjoyed it very much.
*The Wooden Horse (1950) *http://oldmovietime.com/the_wooden_horse.html


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 13, 2014)

The movie that our Thursday nite at the Movies group enjoyed the most was: The Most Exotic Marigold Hotel. Absolutely excellent movie.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 13, 2014)

Charlie and Boots


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 13, 2014)

I love old movies (newer ones too). Thanks DRK for the links to watch these.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Those look like a couple of good ones to watch on a rainey day. I have a subscription to Netflix and I can always find something to watch on there. But it is amazing all the free stuff you can find online.


----------



## DRK (Jun 20, 2014)

I had a busy week, but not as busy as next week will benthego: 
I did find time to watch a few classics. When time is short or I just want something light I will watch a B Classic. These are usually only an hour long.

The B Classics I found time for this week: The Spanish Cape Mystery (1935) and Miraculous Journey (1948). 
I had to get in a good spy/war movie too. Cloak and Dagger (1946) with Gary Cooper and Lilli Palmer. It starts slow, but gets very good as it goes along.


----------



## Ina (Jun 20, 2014)

DRK, Thanks for the links, I put it under my favorites. Now when get quite and I can pull some old time dhoes.   :tv:


----------



## Harley (Jun 20, 2014)

I watched Kings Speech, and Capt Phillips last week..Liked them both..Wed. I am going to take two of the grands to see, How to Train your Dragon 2..I enjoyed the first one, so hope we like the 2nd one as well..


----------



## DRK (Jun 23, 2014)

Vixen said:


> I watched Kings Speech, and Capt Phillips last week..Liked them both..Wed. I am going to take two of the grands to see, How to Train your Dragon 2..I enjoyed the first one, so hope we like the 2nd one as well..


I just watch the first one with my youngest daughter last night. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 23, 2014)

12 yrs a slave was good


----------



## Lon (Jun 23, 2014)

I am going to finish watching Amistad on Netflix this evening. It was a long but good film that I started last night.


----------



## Harley (Jun 24, 2014)

DRK said:


> I just watch the first one with my youngest daughter last night. It was a lot of fun.




It was even better in 3D..We're going Thursday, we changed day..Its 12$ each.  Now, I remember why I don't go to the movie theater very often..


----------

